# Nail head drove right through shingle



## Guglhupf (6 mo ago)

First I am a reasonably skilled DIY homeowner, not a roofer. I installed a vent for a bath fan. When I did I removed some nails in the surrounding area. I realized that almost all nails had fallen through the shingle, I.e. Each of the composite shingles has a hole the size of the nailhead. I should stress the shingle that is nailed.down. The shingle on top is fine. I am relatively positive it wasn't me when removing the nails. When would this happen? The roof is composite shingles and maybe 6 years old. I live in a extremely sunny climate in California. I think they messed with this area, since all tar lines seem to be open and there is another roof vent installed close by. Should I have someone redo this section? Thanks


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Installers didn't know or care to adjust either the depth setting or air pressure on their nailguns


----------

